# Grandpa's Savage 99



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Friendly Folks,

I've inherited Grandpa's Savage 99 .250-3000 with only a half box of Savage 250 ammo. (Grandpa hasn't passed yet, so no need for condolences) I had shot this gun a couple of times previously, and I've learned a little more about it over the last few weeks. It is a fun rifle; open sites, lever action. And super cool that it is my Grandpa's. I can't imagine shooting it a lot, but it would be nice to have a little more Savage 250 ammo. But I can't find it anywhere. It seems like all of the retailers (local and online) are out of stock. Is this just part of the overall shortage, or is it because that round is rare? Any ideas for me? 

I'm not hoping to start any sort of liberal government or preper discussion, only hoping for some practical advice. 
Thank you,
fs


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you know the barrel twist? 1:14 maybe? If so you will need to shoot the 87 gr. bullets to stabilize.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

You can back order it from cabelas... Just do a search for 250-Savage


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

$.88 per piece you can't beat that.... http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/25337


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

> Do you know the barrel twist? 1:14 maybe? If so you will need to shoot the 87 gr. bullets to stabilize.


Fowlmouth, Is there a way to look this up somewhere?


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

> You can back order it from cabelas... Just do a search for 250-Savage


Nambaster, this search brings up Federal Power-Shok and Remington Express Core-Lokt, but when I select either of them, 250 savage is not in the list of calibers.



> $.88 per piece you can't beat that.... http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/...roductId/25337


 This only helps me if I learn to reload, correct?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Odds are that the barrels twist is 1:10 from the factory. 

Ammo, you are just going to have to be in the right place at the right time to find any. On line sales such as Gunbroker would be your best chance to find any. Just search for .250 Savage.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

> Odds are that the barrels twist is 1:10 from the factory.
> 
> Ammo, you are just going to have to be in the right place at the right time to find any. On line sales such as Gunbroker would be your best chance to find any. Just search for .250 Savage.


Thanks Critter!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

fishspook said:


> Fowlmouth, Is there a way to look this up somewhere?


Make a mark on a cleaning rod near the handle on the side. Insert the rod with a tight patch a few inches in the barrel. Make a mark on the rod at the muzzle. Insert the rod and watch it turn as the patch follows the rifling. when the first mark has turned 360 degrees stop, make a second mark on the cleaning rod a the muzzle.

Remove the rod, now measure the distance between the two marks you made at the muzzle. That's going to be your "1 in XXX" twist rate. Its easy enough to test on your own, more accurate than looking up in a book what it "should" be.

-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

A friend of mine has a .250 savage that belonged to his grandmother. Fairly certain it's an early Ruger m77. Apparently ammunition has always been hard to find for it. Near impossible at most stores. But if you can find it, I'd go ahead get as much brass out of it as you can and start reloading if possible. I'm 90% certain that the .22-250 is just a necked down .250 savage so necking the brass up could always be an option, however, I have no experience with such things.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

fishreaper said:


> A friend of mine has a .250 savage that belonged to his grandmother. Fairly certain it's an early Ruger m77. Apparently ammunition has always been hard to find for it. Near impossible at most stores. But if you can find it, I'd go ahead get as much brass out of it as you can and start reloading if possible. I'm 90% certain that the .22-250 is just a necked down .250 savage so necking the brass up could always be an option, however, I have no experience with such things.


Correct, 22-250 is just a necked down 250 Savage. If you can get a 250 Savage die set (plenty available online), can find 22-250 brass (also available online), and have a friend with a reloading press, you can have all the ammo you need.

Oh, and top of the page for me!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

fishspook said:


> Nambaster, this search brings up Federal Power-Shok and Remington Express Core-Lokt, but when I select either of them, 250 savage is not in the list of calibers.
> 
> This only helps me if I learn to reload, correct?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Ya either you learn how to reload or you find someone with the acquired skill.


----------

